
Gemini NC14 and Debian - edward
https://www.earth.li/~noodles/blog/2019/02/gemini-nc14.html
======
jepler
Is there a similar spec laptop selling in the US? The sources the author
refers to seem to be UK-based. I found a few generally-similar items on
aliexpress, but they didn't seem to have the USB-c charging and display
feature, which is especially appealing.

